# URC MX-810 - how to download software



## ohiobrits

I have just purchased an MX-810 from Amazon (who are listed as an authorized online retailer on URC's website) but don't have the PCWizard software. I visited the suggested website in the manual (universalremote) to download the software. The URC Control Room area of the URC website states "If you are an end user seeking editor software for your remote, click here to register your remote and download editor software"

The link takes you to a page where you must enter an Access Code to proceed. Elsewhere on the website it indicates that the authorized supplier will supply this code. Amazon did not know what the code was and recommended I contact URC. I have sent an email but no response yet.

Does anyone know how to get the access code?

Thanks.


----------



## eugovector

Sounds like a phone call to the manufacturer is in order. http://www.universalremote.com/contact_us.php


----------



## Matteo

The MX-810 is one of the remotes on their professional line. Typically you, as an end user, will not be able to acquire the software. I would guess that if you contacted a local dealer they would be able to help you out. I would also do as Marshall suggested and contact them directly. Since you bought from an authorized dealer they should have a system setup for you to acquire the software.

Toll Free: (800) 901-0800

Good Luck.

Matteo


----------



## ohiobrits

I got a contact number for URC from Amazon and called this morning. Got through to their Professional Product support area (after 15 minutes on hold). A very helpful tech emailed me a hyperlink to download the file and an Access code. I downloaded it no problem but for some reason it would not load to my pc. Downloaded twice more before it would open and load. Not sure what the issue was.

Anyway, the software is operational. First impressions of user friendliness are good.

However, some problems so far: - 

Software has an online update feature - this will not complete (patch fails to load). So I guess no new device IR codes loaded and no new software versions. 

After first "Send to Remote" operation, the LCD screen only works in a narrow band across the center and has no picture / text and just pixels drifting like an old Atari tennis game.....very strange. IR commands appear to work as expected. Screen was fine out of the box and is OK during downloads (shows standard download screen) so the screen is working OK.

Anyone seen either of these issues before :help:

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ohiobrits

OK, so I downloded the ProWizard software again but this time onto my XP desktop and not my Vista laptop. It will now complete a full automatic update (firmware, codes etc). 

I then connected the MX-810 and downloaded my saved settings and the screen issue is now resolved. 

It appears that ProWizard may not like Vista - or - it could have been a low power issue - I could not see the battery indicator because of the screen issue. ProWizard prompted me to plug the remote in for a charge before it would push the download. 

Off to tinker some more....:T


----------



## eugovector

If you have experience with both, how do you like the URC compared to a Harmony?


----------



## ohiobrits

Harmony v Universal Remote - my thoughts.

I own a Harmony 520 (older remote) and am very happy with it. I use this in the lounge for a basic HT receiver, plasma, 5 disc DVD player and DirecTV satellite box. It has been reliable with just the occasional lock ups (stuck buttons) and apparent software freeze that are easily solved by popping out a battery. 

Pros: - 
The Harmony software is fairly easy to use if you just need a very simple set up but can be tedious to configure anything that is slightly custom. I had a particular issue getting the TV input set correctly since the input is a toggle with no individual buttons. You have to click through several screens to get the ability to customize the activity start macros with additional steps (cycling through inputs).
The Harmony database seems fairly complete. I actually used it to capture discrete on and off for my HR-21 DVR (codes were not in the URC database, just the toggle) and then learned them into the URC.
So in balance, if I needed a simple remote I'd buy another of these.

I also briefly owned a Harmony One. This is a great looking remote with color touchscreen but it was returned due to an inability to get consistent configuration updates from the Harmony website. It would get stuck at 3%. Two lengthy calls to level 1 and 2 tech support found a solution (could not use Vista laptop or wireless, had to use XP desktop connected directly into modem, turn off all virus software and firewall and connect to rear USB port on desktop). This worked about 80% of the time - the 520 would update 95+% of the time using wireless laptop running Vista and with virus software and firewall enabled. Tech support indicated it was probably an issue with the One since the 520 worked fine so back it went. The one thing I did not like about the Harmony One was that the screen requires you to look at it and needed very careful finger placement to be sure you hit the right button. I prefer hard buttons at the side of the screen like the URC which you can navigate to some degree by feel. 

URC MX-810. 
The remote itself is very solid with good button feel. It has IR and RF capability for about $250. This is expensive when you compare to the Harmony IR/RF remotes since the MX-810 does not come with associated RF receiver / IR blaster which is about $150 more. 
I was a little nervous about using the software - there are numerous reviews out there saying it would be hard to use. I found it pretty intuitive. There are some good tips on remotecentral (search for MX-810 reviews). The ProWizard software is in many respects similar to the Harmony software and in some areas easier to use with a very nice visual layout. In my opinion, no one who can use the harmony software should be put off by the ProWizard software. There are screens with drag and drop capability to move the soft (LCD) buttons around to get the order you need and a copy/paste function so you can copy functions from any device/activity to another. You can import images for your soft buttons and I believe backgrounds also. There are several themes also for soft buttons. You can set up macros on any button using the Universal Browser (on the One you can program macros to activity buttons only so far as I could see). The Universal Browser is a very powerful tool if you can figure out how to use it. Basic instructions below - I'm sure I'm just scratching the surface here: - 

Configure what you need using the ProWizard software (activities, devices, button layout etc), save your configuration using the save button and open the Universal Browser.
Click Browse and locate the .wzr file that contains the configuration that you have just built and saved. Click on this. This will load your configuration on the left of the Universal Browser. This appears as a Windows like folder tree with all your Devices and Activities. You can expand this and when you click on an item it shows the hard or soft buttons you have created. On the right, select an activity or device (one click applies changes to all activities or devices, double click to just apply to the item selected). Once you have the activity or device selected, you just drag and drop the "buttons" from the top left to the macro building area on the bottom right to build complex macros very quickly. You can do this for hard or soft button, activities or devices. This is VERY cool and once you get the hang of it, it is very easy to move quickly. I found myself going here more and more often to tweak things. To do this on the Harmony software you would need to answer half a dozen questions to drill through the menus to get where you need to be, and even then it is nowhere near as flexible as this. 

I had one glitch with the software - probably due to me screwing something up in the Universal Browser before I knew what I was doing. I had an activity that I could not delete. I went back and rebuilt the whole configuration in a few hours. This is very easy if you have a previous wzr file. Go to Devices in the ProWizard software, click on the box with "..." on it and browse to your previously created wzr file, click on it. This will list all the devices in your file, you can select one to import. It pulls it in instantly - done. This would be great if you were a pro and you supplied your clients with similar equipment which was not in the database. No problem - use your own database! You still need to configure your activities. 

So, in summary, I would definitely buy a URC again. I'd really like to try out the full pro software that comes with some of the higher end URC's. I expect it will be very easy to use once you get familiar with it and very quick as well.

Next project is implementing RF using the MX-810 and an MRF 350.....


----------



## eugovector

Thanks for the review. Reads a little bit like a coin toss, but it sounds like you favor the URC?


----------



## ohiobrits

Correct. I'd go URC again rather than Harmony. My only hesitation would be cost. 

If cost is an issue and you are not interested in customizing much any of the Harmony remotes would be fine.


----------



## Sound Basher

Is There anywhere that this software is available to download? or can offer me a link possibly?


----------



## ohiobrits

You should request it from URC directly by calling them - this will ensure you get the latest version. As far as I know, it is not online anywhere.


----------



## ohiobrits

With regard to my post above (#7 in this thread) use caution with the drag and drop method of building macros in the "browser". If you do this, you will loose any addressing ability with the macro. See thread _*MX-810 and MRF-350 addressing problem*_ in *Remotes | Cables | Accessories | Tweaks* for more details.


----------



## stretchymantis

I am in a similar predicament. I realize sending a copy of the software is not allowed, but I have gone spoken to URC and asked them about registering to become a vendor, if that's what it takes to obtain the software. They said that the software isn't even available anymore. How is that? Any suggestions would be appreciated since even having a vendor login wouldn't help me out anymore. 

Thank you,

Jason


----------

